# Someone requested a lemon bar recipe



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

I got a private message asking for the lemon bar recipe I recently tried out:
BASE:
2 c. flour
1/2 c. powdered sugar
1 c. butter

FILLING:
4 eggs, lightly beaten
2 c. sugar
1/4 c. flour
1 tsp. baking powder
1/4 c. lemon juice

GLAZE:
1 c. powdered sugar
2-3 Tbsp. lemon juice


Heat oven to 350. Lightly spoon flour into measuring cup, level off. In lg. bowl, combine all base ingredeints -- beat at low speed until crumbly. Press mixture in bottom of a 9x13 pan. Bake at 350 for 20-30 minutes or until *light* golden brown.
In lg. bowl, combine all filling ingredients except lemon juice. Blend well. Stir in the 1/4 c. lemon juice.
Pour filling ingredients over baked crust. Return to oven for 25-30 minutes or until top is light golden. Cool 1 hr or until completely cooled.
In small bowl -- mix glaze and pour over cooled bars.
Hope you like this one!


----------

